# Wing clipping



## nikki182 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi guys I really want your opinion on whether to get my babies wings clipped? When they come out of their cage they all go crazy & fly every where. I thought about having their wings clipped because I would like them to live free in the house, my hubby brought a lovely stand for them but they won't go near it lol . I worry about them escaping or hurting theirselves too  . Any ideas how much it might cost? Not brave enough to do it myself.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've just had Dooby's wings clipped at the vets and he charged me £6.30, so it's not that expensive. If you get them done, make sure they clip them enough, I had to go back with Dooby, then I ended up doing the last few feathers myself.


----------



## nikki182 (Dec 7, 2007)

I actually read your post about that,poor Dooby. Its not as expensive as I thought. . I've read the article that was posted about wing clipping but I just don't think I could do it  Do they have to be a certain age & how often does it have to be done? Thanks for your help :blush: Its all a bit new to me


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

There's a wing clipping guide that might give you some courage. I personally don't think it's worth going to the vet for but it's better to go and have it done if you think there;s a chance you might butcher their wings. You can always clip a few to slow their flight down or clip them completly. You'll have to do it anything their wings grow back out-sometimes its a month or two, sometimes faster if they're going thru a molt. As far as what age, as long as they have learned to fly and they are not little babies that haven't gotten a chance to develop their chest muscles, it doesn't matter their age.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

If you are too nervous to clip them yourselves, you can take them to the vet. Or you can take them to a groomer, pet store, rescuer, breeder, bird club etc. Actually some bird clubs do them for a very very low price.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Tiki said:


> Actually some bird clubs do them for a very very low price.


Or even free. At the one I'm in, if a bird flies, it gets its wings clipped right then and there.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> Or even free. At the one I'm in, if a bird flies, it gets its wings clipped right then and there.


All the time? I mean ALL of them are clipped?


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> All the time? I mean ALL of them are clipped?


Well, with our last president, anyway (but our current one is really nice); the birds that come to meetings are usually already clipped and stay on people, so it's an issue we rarely ever have.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I think I would be confident enough to do it now, but for the first time and never having done it before, I was only ever going to let a vet do it. Once I'd seen what he did I can understand everybody saying how easy it is, but I need to be shown rather than told...it's an age thing. LOL.

I'm really pleased that I had Dooby clipped, he's a lot better, although he still bites, but at least we can get away from him now, some days he's fine, so I still love him. The only thing is, now that he's had his wings clipped, it looks like he's walking around with his hands in his pockets


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> but at least we can get away from him now,


hehe.... thats good that you can get away, I clipped Ollie and if he can't fly to me he runs after me, and i am not kidding if I try to leave a room he is in you should see how fast he can run after me....lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL! They look so funny as well don't they when they are running. I usually end up herding Dooby for a little way until he realises that if he bites, he walks, if he doesn't bite, he gets a lift. lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ian and I get a kick out of him when he runs ...lol he waddles like a duck


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They look really funny from the back when they are running! :lol: And they do waddle like a duck


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the duckie waddle too!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The duckie waddle is too cute  I love it when Spike struts his stuff  its too funny


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

My fiance and I haven't clipped Joey's wings. I feel weird about clipping. Birds are meant to fly. What are the advantages? I know the disadvantages. Joey gets lots of exercise by flying. Would he still live a full life with no flying. How do you keep them entertained? I've heard that clipping is great for taming unruly cockatiels..........


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Clipping is a choice, Spike is fully flighted right now and doing well. But if they start to get sassy cough cough Dooby cough clipping might help calm them down


----------

